# post your 2016 fts



## corpusse

180 gallon









40 gallon display fuge / anemone tank (wifes tank)









90 gallon garden eel non reef, not plumbed to the other 2










Still got the 2g pico going but I'm thinking of taking it down, for the most part I just ignore it with so many other tanks going.


----------



## explor3r

Great tread to start the year Ill take some shots tomorrow and post it


----------



## zoapaly

corpusse said:


> 180 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got the 2g pico going but I'm thinking of taking it down, for the most part I just ignore it with so many other tanks going.


Beautiful 180G display tank


----------



## Jer_H

*Here's mine*



My New Years resolution is to fill this baby up with new corals!!!


----------



## noy

corpusse said:


> 180 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 gallon display fuge / anemone tank (wifes tank)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 gallon garden eel non reef, not plumbed to the other 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got the 2g pico going but I'm thinking of taking it down, for the most part I just ignore it with so many other tanks going.


nice setup - what do you feed the garden eels?


----------



## zoapaly

Jer_H said:


> My New Years resolution is to fill this baby up with new corals!!!


Very nice tank with 2 Kessil led lights .


----------



## Jer_H

Thanks! I'm starting to wish that I went with the A360's instead of the 160's. I've now got them cranked up to 100% at their peak and my SPS are growing so slowly! My softies, LPS and zoas like them though


----------



## fesso clown

Here's mine. I wish I could take better pictures with my iphone! 
Jan. 3RD 2016. Feeling really good about the tank and on track. I am hoping that my FTS for the beginning of 2017 is filled out with some awesome growth.... let's see...


----------



## bigfishy

coming soon...


----------



## fesso clown

Hey Corpusse, what's the big stripy fish and is that a Naked clown? Your tank looks great, thanks for starting this thread!

Is your fuge attached to your display inside or outside the stand? I am about to attach my macro tank to my DT outside the stand.... project for tomorrow!


----------



## Elder1945

Hard to get it in one shot  (this is older but what I have..)


----------



## altcharacter

terrible FTS of mine!!!

I'll break out the DSLR and take a proper shot


----------



## corpusse

noy I feed the garden eels a mix of mysis brine and now lrs food. Really anything frozen they will eat. At first they may require live food but only very briefly.



fesso clown said:


> Hey Corpusse, what's the big stripy fish and is that a Naked clown? Your tank looks great, thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> Is your fuge attached to your display inside or outside the stand? I am about to attach my macro tank to my DT outside the stand.... project for tomorrow!


The big guy is my Masked Swallowtail supermale (Genicanthus semifasciatus). While I've only seen a few of these guys before mine is probably the biggest and he has streamers. The female is not visible in the photo but she looks substantially different. They were an xmas present from my wife. My Achilles tang really hates the female. He tolerates the male only because he is bigger and isn't afraid to back down. While I didn't buy them as a true mated pair. They are quickly bonding, first in QT and now in the display. When the Achilles was really going after the female the male who smartly hid in the rocks when first introduced came out and bit the Achilles so he'd back down from attacking the female. Until he gets massive or my hopefully male Naso develops streamers the Angels will be the show fish of the tank. The male is close to 6" and probably won't grow too much bigger I believe their max size is around 8".

The naked clownfish is currently my oldest fish. I used to have a pair but I'm left with just the one purchased in 2006.

As for the fuge. It's a custom built 40 or so gallon tank on it's own stand. My wife wanted her own tank, she does not want to run her own tank just yet so the easiest thing to do was to plumb it into mine. I wanted to try and acrylic tank so we went with the rather unusual 18x22x24 dimensions. It's made of 1/2" acrylic. I just ran the drain into my sump and put the return in the first baffle section over from my return. This is why her tank is prone to micro bubbles whenever the skimmer collapses since the return pump is a lot closer to the skimmer. I just wanted to try working with acrylic on a small scale and see how well the tank holds up, when we go to upgrade to the final tank I am considering going acrylic for that. The reason it became a display fuge is the rock I had in a bucket with no circulation and a salinity of who knows what had a tiny bit of caulerpa on it. It quickly spread over the rocks and she liked the look, I liked the nutrient export so we settled on a display fuge. The tank is really for her haddoni anemone which can't go in the main tank. The algae won't spread to the main tank as it is a favorite food of my Naso tang.


----------



## larrysy

2 1/2 months 40g - taken with LG G4 - waiting for the corals to grow out


----------



## notclear

Here is my 5.5 years old 160G tank:


----------



## kamal

What a beautiful tank! Well done 



notclear said:


> Here is my 5.5 years old 160G tank:


----------



## notclear

Thanks Kamal. Are you going to post yours?


----------



## matti2uude

2 year old 80 gal









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice Matt!! I've never seen your tank and it's really nice


----------



## matti2uude

altcharacter said:


> Very nice Matt!! I've never seen your tank and it's really nice


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

Matt, you now have no more room for frags 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> terrible FTS of mine!!!
> 
> I'll break out the DSLR and take a proper shot


Looks great Dave, I see you've cleaned up quite a bit!!!


----------



## picoreef

I had some alk issues and lost most of my sps. Reefkeeping with a 6month old baby is almost impossible . Im hoping my 2017 shot will be nice and full. 








She's already glued to the tank.








Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

notclear said:


> Thanks Kamal. Are you going to post yours?


I will indeed when I get home tonight. Mine is fugly by standard of everything gone up so far


----------



## fesso clown

picoreef said:


> She's already glued to the tank.
> View attachment 170090


I glued mine to the inside....







[/QUOTE]

The tank has been an amazing pacifier to be sure! Still is. We also had a special chair right in front of the tank for her to mesmerize her out of fussiness. Looking good!


----------



## picoreef

fesso clown said:


> I glued mine to the inside....


The tank has been an amazing pacifier to be sure! Still is. We also had a special chair right in front of the tank for her to mesmerize her out of fussiness. Looking good![/QUOTE]
Lmao! Did you properly acclimate her? Make sure you only add one as i have heard they can get very territorial.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

fesso clown said:


> I glued mine to the inside....


Lol! That is amazing. Can't wait until my little boy shows up at the end of Feb so I can get him hooked to this hobby!


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Here is my FTS not updated but still going with the same theme.....babies watching tanks.



I need to get the DSLR out to get better pictures, my aquarium hobby is slowly changing into a photography hobby....


----------



## poy

Well I haven't started a thread for my IM nuvo 38g, but here is an fts. Micro bubbles, breaking in that cadlights pls50 skimmer. Cellphone picture for now =/


----------



## jd81




----------



## picoreef

jd81 said:


>


Wow. This tank is phenomenal. Good job.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

jd81 said:


>


Your tank has changed a lot, in the good side, since I saw it last time! Great job!


----------



## jd81

picoreef said:


> Wow. This tank is phenomenal. Good job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you!



notclear said:


> Your tank has changed a lot, in the good side, since I saw it last time! Great job!


Thanks Albert !!. Yes, I've had the intention to do that for a while. Was finally able to spare some time during xmas time. I think there are less dead spots and fish have more places to hide between corals now.


----------



## deeznutz

Great FTS everyone!

It's nice to see all the different tanks where I'll be getting all my frags from


----------



## teemee

here's a recent iphone pic of my nps tank









__
https://flic.kr/p/BVfbfC


----------



## notclear

Just need to put







after it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee

notclear said:


> Just need to put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


tried that, it ways invalid file


----------



## noy

Marg (teemee)'s tank

IMG_0912 by Margaret Thompson, on Flickr

Lovely!


----------



## mmatt

quick cell pic of mine for the start of 2016


----------



## mattdean

Here is mine. almost there. can't wait to see it at the end of 2016


----------



## picoreef

mattdean said:


> Here is mine. almost there. can't wait to see it at the end of 2016


Still amazing! Loved your tank since the ole AP days. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish

The sun rose as I was taking the picture, will have to re-do it tonight to get rid of the reflection.


----------



## twobytwo




----------



## deeznutz

Just took this one last night. I wish I had a wide angle lens 
Can't wait to compare it to 2017 
Great thread and keep them coming!








[/URL]IMG_5629 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rappyfly

April 2014, fresh start from my in ground 40G tank.



Here is mine. Cant wait for them to grow more


----------



## MPD




----------



## Rookie2013

great thread..i was just wondering the other day to start something like this...below are some of the shots of my 150G mixed reef...Sorry the pics are taken by iphone...


----------



## Rookie2013

notclear said:


> Here is my 5.5 years old 160G tank:


awesome tank good job...


----------



## Rookie2013

fesso clown said:


> I glued mine to the inside....


The tank has been an amazing pacifier to be sure! Still is. We also had a special chair right in front of the tank for her to mesmerize her out of fussiness. Looking good![/QUOTE]

The Best pic ever....hahahaha


----------



## Rookie2013

jd81 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks Albert !!. Yes, I've had the intention to do that for a while. Was finally able to spare some time during xmas time. I think there are less dead spots and fish have more places to hide between corals now.


jd your tank is stunning...


----------



## jd81

Rookie2013 said:


> jd your tank is stunning...


Thank you


----------



## notclear

Rookie2013 said:


> awesome tank good job...


Thank you!


----------



## Rookie2013

jd81 said:


> Thank you


you are welcome...were you able to see my tank shots...I am not sure how to upload them as a full pic the way how u guys do it...I did it as thumbnails...


----------



## notclear

You have to upload your pictures to some site and then provide a link to these images.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

notclear said:


> You have to upload your pictures to some site and then provide a link to these images.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok do you know any sites which allows to upload them for free ???


----------



## jd81

notclear said:


> You have to upload your pictures to some site and then provide a link to these images.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. I usually upload my photos on photobucket, and put the URL in between tags.

e.g

[IMG]http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh547/jdyatsin/ORA%20Teal%20Birdsnest/IMG_66831_zpscf7hk7pa.jpg[\IMG]

Replace the "\" with "/" for IMG.


----------



## matti2uude

notclear said:


> You have to upload your pictures to some site and then provide a link to these images.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your pictures show up good for me using Tapatalk. You can use a site like photobucket. 


Rookie2013 said:


> Ok do you know any sites which allows to upload them for free ???


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

matti2uude said:


> Your pictures show up good for me using Tapatalk. You can use a site like photobucket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


ok thanks Matt..i am new to the forum even though I joined it in 2013 but never was active until now..so still learning..


----------



## Rookie2013

Rookie2013 said:


> ok thanks Matt..i am new to the forum even though I joined it in 2013 but never was active until now..so still learning..


----------



## Rookie2013

Hi Matt
I am trying to upload the pics with the URL...let me know if u guys are able to see the pic..thanks.


----------



## Rookie2013

http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/ashfaquekhan75/media/IMG_4633_zpsdtlbodcu.jpg.html?filters[user]=144571327&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0[\IMG]

[QUOTE="jd81, post: 1220506, member: 10898"]Yes. I usually upload my photos on photobucket, and put the URL in between [IMG] tags.

e.g

[IMG]http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh547/jdyatsin/ORA%20Teal%20Birdsnest/IMG_66831_zpscf7hk7pa.jpg[\IMG]

Replace the "\" with "/" for IMG.[/QUOTE]

hi jd let me know if u see the pic i am trying to upload via photobucket url..thanks.


----------



## Rookie2013




----------



## Rookie2013




----------



## jd81

Rookie2013 said:


> http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/ashfaquekhan75/media/IMG_4633_zpsdtlbodcu.jpg.html?filters[user]=144571327&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0[\IMG]
> 
> hi jd let me know if u see the pic i am trying to upload via photobucket url..thanks.[/QUOTE]
> 
> In photobucket, click on the "Direct" link to get a link to the image alone. So for you, it would be:
> [URL]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w399/ashfaquekhan75/IMG_4633_zpsdtlbodcu.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Then replace / with \ in the closing IMG tag
> 
> If you are not seeing the picture, then most likely, its not working.


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok I see the pic u posted will try it thnks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

[/URL][/IMG]



jd81 said:


> In photobucket, click on the "Direct" link to get a link to the image alone. So for you, it would be:
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w399/ashfaquekhan75/IMG_4633_zpsdtlbodcu.jpg
> 
> Then replace / with \ in the closing IMG tag
> 
> If you are not seeing the picture, then most likely, its not working.


----------



## Rookie2013

Ok so some pics work and some don't have to keep working lol thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013




----------



## Rookie2013




----------



## imy112

My little guy


----------



## fesso clown

Nice Borb. Miss mine. Someday I'll get a pair.


----------



## million$view

sumpless
75 gallon reef


----------



## imy112

fesso clown said:


> Nice Borb. Miss mine. Someday I'll get a pair.


Yeah, one of my most favorite fish in the hobby.. Couldn't resist buying a pair from bigshow... Still has a few I believe, if you get tempted.


----------



## babykillers

*Iphone shot of 5 months old biocube 29g*

Iphone shot of 5 months old biocube 29g.


----------



## notclear

^ very nice and interesting rock work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86

Hopefully this picture works. Sorry in advance for the terrible blued out photo.


----------



## Rappyfly

babykillers said:


> Iphone shot of 5 months old biocube 29g.


nice tank, very interesting aquascape


----------



## Addicted

*my 75g*

Just finished the build in December, so it's still new. Will be a mixed reef once I've got all the params stable and where I want them to be.

Currently home to a pair of Occ Clowns, Yellow Coris Wrasse, Carpenters Flasher Wrasse, Tailspot Blenny, Royal Gramma... and a few small frags.



Cheers,
Mike


----------



## babykillers

*Thanks*



notclear said:


> ^ very nice and interesting rock work!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I am starting a new project. I am looking to get more pieces off you later.


----------



## notclear

Upgrading to a bigger tank?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babykillers

I can't handle big tank anymore. I am starting another 34 gallon tank at home.


----------



## kamal

Sorry for the crap picture


----------



## ohdino

Hopefully my tank is worthy in here.

Thanks.


----------



## imy112

ohdino said:


> Hopefully my tank is worthy in here.
> 
> Thanks.


Very much worthy. Beautiful!


----------



## Rookie2013

Spectacular and clean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevek67

Mine looks like turd compared you all yours, but here it is
I'd love to put some more in there but someone.....(blue) has other plans


----------



## Rookie2013

*installation of couple of Deep cool fans from Canada Computers inside the canopy*


----------



## Rookie2013

*fan showing the 4pin connection*


----------



## Rookie2013

*fans in operation. one on each side of the canopy*


----------



## Rookie2013

*the other side*


----------



## Rookie2013

*the tank shot (side view)*


----------



## Rookie2013

*Tank Shot (Front view)*


----------



## notclear

Just took another picture last night:


----------



## reefjunkie86

notclear said:


> Just took another picture last night:


Beautiful tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

wow, Albert! ...you really need a bigger tank  

Amazing stuff, everyone ...I'm gonna get a photo this wknd of mine....I feel left out


----------



## Rappyfly

Nice pic Albert!


----------



## notclear

Thank you all! I guess I need a bigger house first


----------



## bluface

*tank*



Rappyfly said:


> April 2014, fresh start from my in ground 40G tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine. Cant wait for them to grow more


Love the aquascape!


----------



## Rookie2013

Very nice setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar

Nemesis III's most recent shot.

I will be getting a Nanobox Mini Tide Plus M (light fixture) shortly
I probably will order some stuff at reefsupplies, a ghost skimmer - bit expensive, But probably better than what I have.

What I will be looking into is:
the toms dosing pump and its hangar.
A new ATO water container.


----------



## Rookie2013

Nice shot Nemesis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

Here's a fresh pic of my 90G cube soft coral dominated tank. I set it up in early 2014. It contains a wide variety of softies and a few key LPS pieces. I also have a bunch of montipora colonies and a couple acropora. The tank also has 9 different species of photosynthetic gorgonians spread about (8 Caribbean and 1 Indo-Pacific).

The most appealing part of the tank for me are the little islands of rock that I placed around the sand. I've tried to colonize them with coral as much as I can. One of the islands, for example, has a bunch of different morphs of palythoa grandis, with a huge kenya tree providing shade from the LEDs (100% blues, 25% whites, 10hr light cycle). I used 100% whites and blues for the pic though 

*February 2016*









*Early 2014*


----------



## fesso clown

Wow Zach, that's beautiful! LOve the progression context!


----------



## Sunstar

Patwa said:


> Here's a fresh pic of my 90G cube soft coral dominated tank. I set it up in early 2014. It contains a wide variety of softies and a few key LPS pieces. I also have a bunch of montipora colonies and a couple acropora. The tank also has 9 different species of photosynthetic gorgonians spread about (8 Caribbean and 1 Indo-Pacific).
> 
> The most appealing part of the tank for me are the little islands of rock that I placed around the sand. I've tried to colonize them with coral as much as I can. One of the islands, for example, has a bunch of different morphs of palythoa grandis, with a huge kenya tree providing shade from the LEDs (100% blues, 25% whites, 10hr light cycle). I used 100% whites and blues for the pic though
> 
> *February 2016*


Your corkyfinger gorg, how is that for spreading across the rock? I have one but I am afraid to glue it to the structure for that fear.


----------



## teemee

Zach, your tank is spectacular!
is that a red tongue coral?
what is the green softie in the middle on the substrate?
I'll take a frag of everything please 



Patwa said:


> Here's a fresh pic of my 90G cube soft coral dominated tank. I set it up in early 2014. It contains a wide variety of softies and a few key LPS pieces. I also have a bunch of montipora colonies and a couple acropora. The tank also has 9 different species of photosynthetic gorgonians spread about (8 Caribbean and 1 Indo-Pacific).
> 
> The most appealing part of the tank for me are the little islands of rock that I placed around the sand. I've tried to colonize them with coral as much as I can. One of the islands, for example, has a bunch of different morphs of palythoa grandis, with a huge kenya tree providing shade from the LEDs (100% blues, 25% whites, 10hr light cycle). I used 100% whites and blues for the pic though
> 
> *February 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Early 2014*


----------



## noy

Zach (Patwa) - lovely setup - great arrangement!

Love the fact its a themed tank.


----------



## CartoonJustice

*Does this count*






Best part of 2016 for me.


----------



## fesso clown

CartoonJustice said:


> Best part of 2016 for me.


hahahahaha


----------



## powder blue

*14 gallon bio cube*

14 gallon biocube


----------



## Patwa

Sunstar said:


> Your corkyfinger gorg, how is that for spreading across the rock? I have one but I am afraid to glue it to the structure for that fear.


That corky seafinger is not really a gorg..it's a briarieum sp. that encrusts on dead gorgs. I treat it as I would GSP. I have it sorta on a short leash - it's on a tip of a dead piece of pocillopora, stuck way in the back of my tank so it doesn't get much light compare to other corals. I also do have to scrape away the growing flesh every 2 months or so, or it will undoubtedly take over the tank unchecked.

HOWEVER, in my pic, my corky sea finger is not visible at all  The one I think _you're_ thinking is corky sea-finger is actually plexaurella (giant slit-pore)...this one is a real gorgonian.



teemee said:


> Zach, your tank is spectacular!
> is that a red tongue coral?
> what is the green softie in the middle on the substrate?
> I'll take a frag of everything please


thanks!

Yep, blood red ctenactis tongue coral from Vietnam. Daniel handpicked AK shipment a few months back 

The green softie is sinularia sp. but it has a very interesting growth pattern. I got it from CRS. It was a much more teal colour there, compared to the neon green now. I also have an ORA neon green sinularia that is more green than this one! ..but it's smaller.



noy said:


> Zach (Patwa) - lovely setup - great arrangement!
> 
> Love the fact its a themed tank.


thanks! I'll try and get more pics up on my tank thread soon.

z


----------



## Sunstar

Patwa said:


> That corky seafinger is not really a gorg..it's a briarieum sp. that encrusts on dead gorgs. I treat it as I would GSP. I have it sorta on a short leash - it's on a tip of a dead piece of pocillopora, stuck way in the back of my tank so it doesn't get much light compare to other corals. I also do have to scrape away the growing flesh every 2 months or so, or it will undoubtedly take over the tank unchecked.
> 
> HOWEVER, in my pic, my corky sea finger is not visible at all  The one I think _you're_ thinking is corky sea-finger is actually plexaurella (giant slit-pore)...this one is a real gorgonian.


I think that mgiht be what I got -with that name, I was afraid to google it. I have glued it on a plug with some putty and it has grown over the putty but has no real interest in growing everywhere. It appears slower growing.

I will attempt to get pics of it. Just for a note, the skin surface, when the polyps are retracted are smooth and flat as opposed to bumpy as I find with GSP. I think that was a defining characteristic of a gorg?


----------



## BadTiming

*120 g*

setup in December 2015.


----------



## Patwa

Sunstar said:


> I think that mgiht be what I got -with that name, I was afraid to google it. I have glued it on a plug with some putty and it has grown over the putty but has no real interest in growing everywhere. It appears slower growing.
> 
> I will attempt to get pics of it. Just for a note, the skin surface, when the polyps are retracted are smooth and flat as opposed to bumpy as I find with GSP. I think that was a defining characteristic of a gorg?


yeah, corky sea-finger is briareum abestinium - the only member of the briareum genus that exists in the Atlantic.

It's not that bad of a coral - just that when it's encrusted onto a dead gorg, it looks just like the real thing and (imo) it's just gorgeous to look at.

b. abestinium does have a very smooth appearance that is similar to the more purple-matted GSP (the Indo_Pacific GSP I have has a much more light purple/cream base and is bumpy in appearance and grows outward to form fingers as much as it encrusts). However, when you compare the polyps from the two, they're visually identical.

Most of the photosynthetic gorgs in my collection do have a smooth appearance. It's the ones under eunicea sp. that seem to have the knobs or a knobby look and feel...


----------



## zoapaly

BadTiming said:


> setup in December 2015.


Nice set up , time to add corals


----------



## BadTiming

Thank you.


----------



## silent1mezzo

Here's mine. Really dirty right now, trying to move away from the half moon tank since I can't easily clean the coraline algae.


----------



## kamal

silent1mezzo said:


> Here's mine. Really dirty right now, trying to move away from the half moon tank since I can't easily clean the coraline algae.


Nice little tank

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silent1mezzo

Thanks! It's a pretty packed 10g.



kamal said:


> Nice little tank
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amps

Jumping on the half-moon theme:


----------



## silent1mezzo

Nice! What do you use to get the coraline off from near the substrate? 


amps said:


> Jumping on the half-moon theme:


----------



## amps

silent1mezzo said:


> Nice! What do you use to get the coraline off from near the substrate?


Honestly, I don't have too. It's getting a little bit dark but my two giant trochus snails eat almost every scrap of coraline that starts to grow. I used to have tons of really nice dark red on the top rock and purple on the bottom, it was all gone within 2 weeks of adding them.


----------



## zoapaly

amps said:


> Jumping on the half-moon theme:


Beautiful set up , how big is your tank ?


----------



## amps

zoapaly said:


> Beautiful set up , how big is your tank ?


Thanks! It's the same 10 gallon half-moon that Silent1Mezzo has. Jebao Rw4 for flow, a diy LED light and a 10g sump.

Been running for about 13 months now.


----------



## Rookie2013

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flexin5

just two quick pics


----------



## borap

I haven't been active with the community for awhile now but here are my updated FTS.


----------



## fury165

borap said:


> I haven't been active with the community for awhile now but here are my updated FTS.


VERY nice!


----------



## poy

A little update to the Innovative Marine Mini 38, sorry for the uber quality taken from my instagram


----------



## Rookie2013

here are some of mine taken today...


----------



## poy

Well I added on 2x t5ho sunblaster units with nanotech reflectors and KZ Super Blue bulbs to the Mars Aqua 165w, all I see is Blue. Thanks to Nighttrooper for source on units and YellowTang for the KZ bulbs!


----------



## aks72ca

Good Evening Reefers,

Would like to share a few pictures taken today of my fish room -
242 gallon BIG cube.


----------



## larrysy

Follow-up FTS.


----------



## duckhams

New setup FTS - still getting corals off the sand after tank transfer last week. It will look a better once it's all grown in. (photobucket downgraded my resolution for some reason).


----------

